# Vivariums!



## TheBeesKnees (May 11, 2014)

I just wanted to show off the vivariums that we set up for my two girls!

I picked out the plants and the enclosures, and my fiance did all the interior decorating. He made the enclosures look quite beautiful, and so I can't help but show 'em off!







The third terrarium tucked away back there is a little experiment in culturing grasshoppers as a feeder insect. We'll see how that goes. It's still a work in progress.

But here are close ups on the two mantis enclosures!:

My Heirodula sp.'s house






And my Statilia sp.'s crib (she's clearly visible here, but can you find her?)






Both enclosures are made up entirely of living plants, with soil (mixed with coco husks) laid over top a pebble drainage layer. ...Well, everything is alive except the twigs (even the leafy one) which have been properly dried out for better preservation and extra sturdiness!
I love maintaining these enclosures, sigh. They're fun to show to house guests, as well. But two is just not enough! 

I must...have.._.more!_


----------



## Nick Barta (May 11, 2014)

You have created Mantis heaven!

I too think the enclosures are a huge part of the fun.

Awesome job by you both.

Nick :clown:


----------



## Cordero (May 12, 2014)

What kind of lights do you use?


----------



## TheBeesKnees (May 12, 2014)

hehe, _sunlight_  It's a big room facing the sun, with big windows that we keep them in. We were careful though to place the terrariums in locations where the sunlight will not directly hit. The local climate is their home climate, but the very last thing I want is greenhouse-roasted mantis steaks!


----------



## dlemmings (May 13, 2014)

very nice decoration!


----------



## Kooldude (May 16, 2014)

Impressive, how big are the vivariums


----------



## TheBeesKnees (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, guys!!

The large aquarium turned terrarium housing the Hierodula is 5.5 gallons
The other one is hardly smaller, 5 gallons. :]


----------

